# wrinkles when sleeping....



## baton (Jun 12, 2010)

i notice that when i sleep on my back then during the day my face doesn't have any wrinkles, but if i sleep on my face or side, then by early evening i start to notice some wrinkles around my cheeks and under my eyes.  normally i dont have any wrinkles to begin with, so i find it interesting.  it's not the pillow marks that i am talking about.  does anyone notice that too when they sleep differently that it also affects how the lines on your face is that day too?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 12, 2010)

No. Use a silk pillowcase to avoid that.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 13, 2010)

Heather Locklear swears that sleeping on her back has helped keep her skin nice... I actually found the Shape article I read where she claims this. See #6. She's 49 now.

My 10 rules for healthy living: Heather Locklear shares her secrets for staying strong and grounded no matter what life throws her way | Shape | Find Articles at BNET


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 13, 2010)

I thought I might have noticed this but I also thought I might have just been nuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I thought it might be from scrunching your face up by laying on it... Therefore reinforcing lines that are already there? Unless you're just getting pillow creases...


----------



## Meisje (Jun 13, 2010)

I think there might be something to this, though --- I sleep on my left side most often, and my left eye has a slightly more significant line under it. My eyes are deep set, so they have a line underneath anyway, but the left side is more pronounced.

Perhaps as the day goes on, and you dehydrate/depuff from morning, the lines become more apparent? I know my face is always just a tiny bit puffy in the morning and it goes away as the morning goes on.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 13, 2010)

That's the case for me too.. I sleep on my left side more often too and the lines under my left eye are more pronounced.


----------



## PoshCupcake (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm so excited for this thread.  I was actually just thinking about the same thing after a trip to my dermatologist.

My dermatologist was able to point out the side of my face that I sleep on.  She warned me that even though I'm in my twenties that over time it's one of those little things that just adds to the problem.  

I'm currently trying to sleep on my back, but it's easier said then done.


----------



## Babylard (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh yes, sleeping on your back is apparently better than sleeping on your sides! I've been hearing it a lot on tv and it makes sense. I tend to sleep on my sides too, so it is so hard to switch to sleeping on my back


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG, I never knew that was even a contributer to wrinkles!
Really thought it was beauty myth!


----------



## Junkie (Sep 15, 2010)

Not entirely relevant, but sleeping on my back gives me nightmares 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Literally hahaha...anytime I wake up in terror - I'm always on my back. 

But I have read that using silk pillowcases helps! They slide off the bed though - and off the pillow itself. Annoying.


----------



## pixiechicken (Sep 15, 2010)

I second the silk pillowcases suggestion.  I've been using them for the past year mostly for my hair, but they are excellent for your face, too.


----------



## Funtabulous (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Not entirely relevant, but sleeping on my back gives me nightmares 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Literally hahaha...anytime I wake up in terror - I'm always on my back._

 
Yeah! I get sleep paralysis almost every time I sleep on my back. There was a thread about that here not too long ago.

Now I'm going to be looking for any difference between the sides of my face, although I've never seen anything resembling a wrinkle on either side.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 17, 2010)

I start out on my back but end up on my face, can't control things when I sleep. Oh well, hello botox


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 17, 2010)

^lol!

I've also heard that you shouldn't sleep on your left side because you put too much pressure on your organs. Anyone else heard that? So, I guess now I have a second reason to try to sleep on my back... but I just don't like it... I like the fetal position.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't think I can sleep on my back.....
but I may try the silk pillowcase


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 17, 2010)

When I sleep on my back, I end up switching to sleeping on my sides and I cannot help it. I'm trying to sleep on my back as much as possible.


----------



## Perfumesheep (Sep 19, 2010)

I sleep with my head on a towel and that helps!


----------

